# Changes With Age



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2012)

Changes with age...

1978 Long Hair
2012 Longing for Hair

1978 KEG
2012 EKG

1978 Acid Rock
2012 Acid Reflux

1978 Moving to California Because It's Cool
2012 Moving to Arizona Because It's Warm

1978 Hoping for a BMW
2012 Hoping for a BM

1978 Rolling Stones
2012 Kidney Stones

1978 Disco
2012 Costco

1978 Parents Beg You to Get Your Hair Cut
2012 Children Beg You to Get Their Heads Shaved

1978 Pass Driver's Test
2012 Pass Vision Test

1978 Whatever
2012 Depends


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 22, 2012)

Ahh that was a good read, thank you for the laugh!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2012)

Reminded me of this joke...my neighbors son just completely shaved his head.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 19, 2012)

SeaBreeze said:


> Reminded me of this joke...my neighbors son just completely shaved his head.



For the longest time I stoutly denied losing hair. 

Even back when I was 17, I went into NYC and got a perm, because at the time Jim Croce had one and it looked cool. Now, I've had very fine, thin hair my entire life - my Dad graciously gave me his pattern baldness gene - but do you think the hairdresser would tell me that a perm might not be the best idea for me?

Hell, no.

It was only after enduring the smells and weird feelings for an hour or two that I was able to walk out the door and bop on down the street, sure that everyone that saw me would swoon.

And it was only when I got home, came inside and my dog saw me that I KNEW ... first she growled at me, then she ran and hid behind the sofa. My Mom came into the room, took one look and spit out her iced tea. It was at this point that I got the idea to look in a mirror.

... imagine if you will an illegitimate child sired by Albert Einstein and Harpo Marx - that was me. I looked like Art Garfunkle on a bad day.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2012)

LOL!  Yeah those perm chemicals aren't exactly the best thing for thin/balding therapy...but, if she said it wasn't a good idea, would you have listened??  Didn't know Art had any good hair days! layful:  Simon and Garfunkle songs were the best peaceful/happy songs, back in the day. :sentimental:


----------



## Mister E (May 2, 2020)

Last time I went to a barbers ,I paid just £3 ...then I got myself an electric clipper and went crewcut from then on....saved a fortune


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 2, 2020)

ROFLMAO! 

My laugh of the day, SeaBreeze!


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2020)

OMG  how did I miss these posts, they're 8 years old... I've been here over 6 years and never seen them


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 2, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> OMG  how did I miss these posts, they're 8 years old... I've been here over 6 years and never seen them


As a lover of all things old-fashioned, I've been enjoying going through many of the older topics here and in doing so, can't help myself in replying to a few along the way!


----------

